# Sir Snuffy's Hedgehog Sanctuary Fund



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello everyone! I posted a few weeks ago for suggestions for a care package for Bonnie at Sir Snuffy's Sanctuary. It was then suggested to me by a friend at work that I could start a fundraiser that would benefit Sir Snuffy's and Bonnie.

So I have started a GoFundMe page for Sir Snuffy's.  I am hoping to raise a modest amount to donate to Bonnie for any additional needs she may have that my personal donation can't cover.

Bonnie currently relies on her own pocket book to fund her sanctuary and she never turns away a hedgehog in need. Her sanctuary is HWS endorsed and fully licensed by the State of Florida. She takes in abandoned, sick, malnourished, and (previously) unloved and unwanted hedgies and gives them a loving forever home. I have posted the link to the fundraising page so that if you can/would like you can contribute to the fund. 

Any amount is appreciated. Honestly, if you can afford just $1, it will help. I have written a little about Bonnie and her sanctuary in the page, but if you would like to know more, let me know! Bonnie has truly been an angel and (more importantly) is a wonderful inspirational woman. I am so glad to have met her! 

www.gofundme.com/sirsnuffys

Please feel free to share this however you wish. The more people who hear about what the Hedgehog World is doing to help abandoned pets, the better!


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Bump


----------

